# Extra lyft Filters?



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Any lyft Platinum drivers here?
If I'm reading this correctly, if I get to Platinum this month do I get 5 destination filters per day (2 regular + 1 for Gold + 2 more for Platinum)? Can anyone confirm?
I could reliably catch 10-15 lyft rides per day using 5 filters and always end up where I wanna be. It's busy enough again here in DC.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

It’s 4. But then they stack a ride 20 minutes away that they know you will cancel or a passenger will cancel.Next thing you know , you lose them all


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

That's right. 5 total if you hit the threshold.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am getting three on Gr*yft*. I did not know that I was "Gold". My accept rate is single digits. How did I get to "Gold"?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I have unlimited filters.I text and tell them gryft hides destinations and I will not accept any mystery jobs.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> That's right. 5 total if you hit the threshold.


Thanks, I appreciate it.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I am getting three on Gr*yft*. I did not know that I was "Gold". My accept rate is single digits. How did I get to "Gold"?


400 points in a quarter. Need 1,000 for Platinum. But points are hard to accumulate and you have to check the calendar daily. Might try for Platinum by April 30th for the 5 filters per day...that would max out my driving with ease in DC when adding in 2 uber filters to the mix as well.









And I thought mine at 21% was low. Lyft acceptance % is only good for receiving trip distances in advance, but as long as the trip is on a strategic filter who cares?


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> 400 points in a quarter. Need 1,000 for Platinum. But points are hard to accumulate and you have to check the calendar daily. Might try for Platinum by April 30th for the 5 filters per day...that would max out my driving with ease in DC when adding in 2 uber filters to the mix as well.
> View attachment 587837
> ...


Hey bud quick question how are you able to see how long the trip is and where it's going if your acceptance rate is 21%? I thought you need over 80% to see the details. Please confirm


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Hey bud quick question how are you able to see how long the trip is and where it's going if your acceptance rate is 21%? I thought you need over 80% to see the details. Please confirm


Screenshot from someone else that I saw here on UP. Acceptance has to be 90%+ on lyft to see the time/direction details. If I have every trip on a filter, I don't really care about those details which makes accepting 90% of rides kinda pointless so I'm not gonna sweat it.
Got the 3 filters now on Gold, very handy:


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Tnasty said:


> I have unlimited filters.I text and tell them gryft hides destinations and I will not accept any mystery jobs.


&#128587;&#127999;‍♀ I wish I had unlimited filters. Hey what is "Gryft" and "Gruber"? I see thise terms a lot here.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> &#128587;&#127999;‍♀ I wish I had unlimited filters. Hey what is "Gryft" and "Gruber"? I see thise terms a lot here.


Gryft = Lyft
Gruber = Uber


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Gryft = Lyft
> Gruber = Uber


&#129300;What's with the "GR" prefix tho'?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Its a play on the word grift which means to obtain money falsely through the use of swindles, frauds, dishonest gambling, etc.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Tnasty said:


> Its a play on the word grift which means to obtain money falsely through the use of swindles, frauds, dishonest gambling, etc.


 FACTS!&#128077;&#127999;


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am getting three on Gr*yft*. I did not know that I was "Gold". My accept rate is single digits. How did I get to "Gold"?


I think you've lied to us about your acceptance rate. And that means you've lied about preferring Uber over Lyft.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice to see Lyft points fun and games. I am enjoying my 1 year and 4 month hiatus from Lyft. Almost considered contacting them to get my account straitened out, now I think I will just leave it messed up. I know that first ping I get will be 20+ miles away for a $2.50 ride to Walmart.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Nice to see Lyft points fun and games. I am enjoying my 1 year and 4 month hiatus from Lyft. Almost considered contacting them to get my account straitened out, now I think I will just leave it messed up. I know that first ping I get will be 20+ miles away for a $2.50 ride to Walmart.


🤣 Well said.


----------

